# Russian Wolves Kill Bridal Party, 2 Out of 120 Survive, March 1911



## BornToHuntAndFish

In case you have not seen this . . . 

I stumbled across this for the 1st time earlier this summer on the  Boone & Crockett Club facebook page.



http://query.nytimes.com/gst/abstract.html?res=F5071FF6385517738DDDA00994DB405B818DF1D3 

or 

http://query.nytimes.com/mem/archive-free/pdf?res=F5071FF6385517738DDDA00994DB405B818DF1D3 

WOLVES KILL BRIDAL PARTY 

Only Two Escape Out of 120 in Asiatic Russia.

Special Correspondence THE NEW YORK TIMES

March 19, 1911



http://afflictor.com/2013/07/16/old-print-article-wolves-kill-bridal-party-new-york-times-1911/

Old Print Article: “Wolves Kill Bridal Party,” New York Times (1911)

July 16, 2013









http://citizenandneighbor.blogspot.com/2010/10/thoughts-on-wolves-and-wildnerness.html 

Thoughts on wolves and wilderness 

SUNDAY, OCTOBER 17, 2010

WOLVES KILL BRIDAL PARTY: Only Two Escape Out of 120 in Asiatic Russia (The New York Times, March 19, 1911)



http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_fxN9RhWo4...AAABY/6QST9wKZV-c/s1600/weddingwolfattack.jpg


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker

Interesting. 

I have a book in my library (can't recall the name of it) with an account of Russian Wolves killing several maybe even the majority of the people in a remote village in much the same way. A runner was able to get the military involved and they saved the remainder of the people. I think it happened around the 1920's.


----------



## bigelow

Crazy


----------



## Davexx1

To the dismay of many out in the NW our tax money is being spent to reintroduce the wolves here.  In ten years the wolves have repopulated much more quickly than was expected and have already decimated many of the wild game herds there.  Bunny huggers protest and legally challenge in court any effort to control and manage the now exploding population.


----------



## 1222DANO

the man who invented the colt 1911 must of read the same article that year.lol


----------



## JustUs4All

I suspect some exaggeration in the article.


----------



## southerndraw

Werewolves...


----------



## mpwarrak

Something sounds a little fishy about that story... maybe they died some stupider way but the 2 guys that survived came up with the story?


----------



## Backlasher82

southerndraw said:


> Werewolves...





mpwarrak said:


> Something sounds a little fishy about that story... maybe they died some stupider way but the 2 guys that survived came up with the story?



It sounds like the 2 survivors were werewolves, I'm surprised none of the victims families shot them with silver bullets just to make sure.


----------



## wareagle5.0

Mabye the groom went crazy and killed them all when he figured out he was about to marry a dude.


----------



## woodyjim

Let's go get us some wolves! I'll get on the silver bullets...


----------



## TalbotJones20

Sounds like one of those movies where the two survivors actually killed all of the others and made up a crazy story.


----------



## Nascar Nutt

Wow!


----------



## ChattNFHunter

I wondered how they got the idea for the movie "the grey"


----------

